# Cardboard hangers and Barcodes



## Grayhead (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello
Where can I find cardboard hangers for my dog shirts? The kind if I sell them to a store they can be used to hang the shirts. Is this something I need or am I overthinking it.
Also, where can I find barcodes and do I need to pay for them? Do I need one for every design or one for all of my designs.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You should find this thread useful: Dealing with Retailers...

In particular there's quite a bit of information about hangtags and barcodes in there.


----------

